# LED floors as...



## Raktor (May 13, 2009)

Spike marks for sets/props.

From Ola's Eurovision blog...


http://www.m-m-pr.com/index.php/eurovision-diary/103-may-9 said:


> To avoid ugly tape marks for instruments, risers, monitors etc, we are projecting the stage plot for each country on the LED floor. We have a guy with a laptop doing the marks on the stage during the rehearsals, and once we are in show mode, we'll switch the output on the screen from the media servers, to this laptop, that will show the stage plot for the change over crew during the 30 seconds that the post card runs between each country. Andrew Loyd Webber will actually sit behind this piano and play during the UK performance!


----------



## cprted (May 13, 2009)

Very cool, though I'd like to see a cost comparison between a few rolls of spike tape and the computer floor ...


----------



## derekleffew (May 14, 2009)

Furthermore, it looks like the DS piano leg is off its mark, and were it on, the onstage leg would be off. I guess the guy running the laptop doesn't know the convention of only marking the necessary *upstage* points, either.


----------



## len (May 14, 2009)

cprted said:


> Very cool, though I'd like to see a cost comparison between a few rolls of spike tape and the computer floor ...



Unless the cost of the floor was there as a design element.


----------



## Eboy87 (May 14, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Furthermore, it looks like the DS piano leg is off its mark, and were it on, the onstage leg would be off.



Not to worry, we can get it to fit. Now, where'd I put that Sawz-all...


----------

